# Brad Pitt



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Quick-ish drawing of Brad Pitt.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

catching the likeliness with every piece,,i wish I got as much time as u to spend on drawing


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you stanya. I'm making the most of it until I get myself a job


----------

